
Ask HN: Do you trash your newsletter emails after reading them? - iamrobschiavone
Or do you archive and keep them forever?
======
CyberFonic
Trash most of them, but do keep the occasional gem that I might want to re-
read. Over time I have come to realize that I hardly ever go back and if I do
remember something, I can't easily find it, so I Google instead.

